

Best Buy and Solar City - joshuahedlund
http://www.bestbuysolarcity.com/

======
BrandonMarc
They just need to outfit a house near MacGregor, TX, park a Tesla in front of
it, and take a picture with SpaceX doing a rocket flight test in the
background.

